# online fish store



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

where do you guys buy your fish from? In the US, there are more options to buy fish online and ship the next day or same day.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I haven't felt the need to buy fish online. We have many LFS living in Toronto. I think we're spoiled compared to folks in the US to be honest. 

Many of them must order online since they don't have a LFS within 100 mile radius. I read their complaints about DOA from poor packaging, long deliveries, sick fish, etc. Also, added cost for shipping. Is it really worth it?

If there's something specific you're looking, ask around. Most LFS here will tell you when their next fish shipment will arrive. Some will tell you where the fish are coming from (Philippines, Vietnam, Red Sea, African, Australia, etc.).


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I sell quarantined in copper three weeks saltwater fish on carlsaquarium Facebook, pickup after three weeks near islington and 401, we also ship Canada wide


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

carl said:


> I sell quarantined in copper three weeks saltwater fish on carlsaquarium Facebook, pickup after three weeks near islington and 401, we also ship Canada wide


You offer curbside pick up and shipping fish during this pandemic?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

We do driveway pickup


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

AngelFins in Guelph Ontario ships Canada wide.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

carl said:


> We do driveway pickup


What's your warranty on quarantined fish?


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I buy mostly from frag box, their shipping is great but they're pricey and I find there Corals are very limited and frags are small, I too am looking for something better, I dont live close to Toronto so I need to buy online.


----------

